# Flexbility



## Reykan (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello there, 

I am learning taekwondo since a few months and I really wanna improve my flebility.
I often hear from people to not force yourself, to not go further than the pain you feel from stretching.
But the thing is that when I see those asian people, they work out every day and stretch pretty hardly...
I know that their genetics are different, but so far they are usually the best in flexibility..
So I am wondering.. is it a bad idea to work out flexibility and go beyond the pain if my goal is to be incredibly flexible as quick as possible ? 

Another question, is it possible at 22 years old to be flexible as those kids who start at like 6 years old ? 
Or do my bones or muscles will block myself to go further but that those kids their body grew this way by working out ? 

Hope my questions were understandable as my English is not my primary language >.<


----------



## Danny T (Sep 14, 2014)

Slow, steady, consistent. 
Warm up, do light stretch; perform your workout; do your heavy stretching. Relax, fluids, proper sleep.
Repeat daily.


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 14, 2014)

If you "go beyond the pain", you're going to injure yourself and then it'll take even longer to become flexible.  Don't do that.

If you stretch some every day and train regularly you'll become more flexible.  Also, being flexible isn't only about stretching - it's also about strength.  If your legs and core are weak, you'll have a hard time with high kicks.

The people you see in videos and demonstrations aren't flexible because they're Asian - they're flexible because they've stretched and trained every day for 10 or 20 years, and are in the videos because they're the best.


----------



## Reykan (Sep 14, 2014)

And what about that I started at 22 ? Is it still possible for me to be flexible as those children if I practice everyday ? 

Also what do you think between static stretching and dynamic stretching ? 

And is there some specific foods that could help recovering faster ? 

(About my strength I think I am already fine as I am also practicing bodybuilding since 4 years.)


----------



## Danny T (Sep 14, 2014)

Reykan said:


> And what about that I started at 22 ? Is it still possible for me to be flexible as those children if I practice everyday ?
> 
> Also what do you think between static stretching and dynamic stretching ?
> 
> ...



At 22 there should be no problem with gaining flexibility. As to how much there are a number of factors with genetics be one. Just get on a good safe stretching routine and stick with it. Dynamic stretching is more important and you will loose less muscle or energy and strength when done as part of your warm up. Static stretching takes more out of the muscles and there is as much as a 9% drop in strength in the short term after static stretching. Dynamic for warm up and prior to exercising (no bouncing during the stretching) and static stretching during cooling down.

Fruits, such as bananas, mangoes and raisins, 100 percent fruit juice  and honey are all high in simple carbohydrates. Lactose is a simple carbohydrate so milk and yogurt are also good  sources of simple carbs that will be digested quickly. Also some protein within 30 minutes of exercising help in muscle recovery.

Are you lifting for 'bodybuilding' or for 'strength'? Two completely different training. Bodybuilding will make your muscles and connective tissues tight. Lifting for strength won't reduce your flexibility as much but either way stretching is very important.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 10, 2014)

Gradual forced relaxation. Worked for me. 

If you need a program to guide you, I recommend Pavel Tsatsouline's _Relax into Stretching _&#8203;from Dragon Door. Helped me a good deal.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 10, 2014)

I find kicking helps. Just keep creeping that kick up there.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 11, 2014)

Reykan said:


> Also what do you think between static stretching and dynamic stretching ?



It's always good to do your 

- static stretching after you have done proper body warm up (such as running).
- dynamic stretching right after your static stretching.


----------



## jezr74 (Nov 11, 2014)

Shai Hulud said:


> Gradual forced relaxation. Worked for me.
> 
> If you need a program to guide you, I recommend Pavel Tsatsouline's _Relax into Stretching _&#8203;from Dragon Door. Helped me a good deal.


Interesting approach comrade,  so have you found that the psychology was the limiting factor?


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 12, 2014)

22? Sheesh man - with some effort you can be as flexible as anyone.

I am 49 and I am as flexible as (some) of the 20 something's in my class. I began yoga for several years before hand which was the key to this. I do yoga in the mornings of the days I practice martial arts later. I have particularly good hip flexibility from yoga.

Any yoga is good, but they also make yoga routines just for martial artists.


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 12, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Interesting approach comrade,  so have you found that the psychology was the limiting factor?


Good day, comrade.

It was definitely a major factor. Without trying to sound like a poster girl for Pavel and Dragon Door, _Relax into Stretching _was the first solid stretching program that I felt really worked for me. The mental imaging exercises did wonders for me. Nowadays it's a matter of balancing the program out with the_Super Joint_ program's mobility exercises. 

A year on and I cannot overestimate the benefits that the flexibility and mobility exercises have brought me both in class and outside in everyday life. 

But since the poster here is working on TKD, I highly recommend plyometrics and ballistics-based exercises to complement flexibility training.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 12, 2014)

For starters...  Don't compare yourself to others!  Your new,  they have likely trained a while.  But you're not alone i have struggled with splits; couldn't get past certain point no matter how hard trying to force it.  But over time slowly getting better...  It's still not the splits but it's getting better 
You need time,  effort,  and a whole bunch of training 
When your at home doing nothing (sitting watching tv counts as a nothing too)  you can practice stretching; know your limits and try go a little bit farther 
Best of luck


----------

